# ASK A NURSE - Progesterone Suppositories vs. Injections



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Is there a difference between suppossitories and injections.  Do the injections give you more progesterone especially if you may have problems producing progesterone?  Or are both types the same?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Both will do the same thing, though the injects will make sure you definately absorb enough as the pessaries can leak out!

Sarah


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Sarah,

I also heard that it is better to do progesterone with injections as opposed to oral because even though they do go into your bloodstream orally, they might not necessarily get to your uterus. Is this true?

Thanks again!
Cheers-Josie


----------

